# USA TRAINS GP38-2



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

hi guys, does the norfolk southern gp38 by usa trains come with the DB hatch and the snow plow? i want one so i can build a hinose locomotive .


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

MIne does not have DB, I am not sure if they were all made this way.


----------



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

thanks, some of the 38s do have DB, WHAT ABOUT THE SNOWPLOW? does it come with one.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

They do not come with snowplows . However Charlie Roe sells snowplows that work . I think they are intended for the sd70 . They were about $14.00 each .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They also have snow plows for the SD40. Give them a call they usually are in stock. Later RJD


----------

